# Change a Hopper's name?



## djlong

MY installation went really well but there was one glitch. The installer named both of my Hoppers "Family Room" so now the Joey's can't easily tell one recover from the other - and which will get what timers (I certainly don't need PTAT on both)

Can I get one or both of the hoppers renamed?

Thanks in advance


----------



## P Smith

Yes.


----------



## Wire Nut

Yes... and here's how!
Menu>Settings>Network Setup>Whole-Home>Change Location Name


----------



## garys

I downloaded Hopper manual, couldn't find that.


----------



## P Smith

garys said:


> I downloaded Hopper manual, couldn't find that.


Posted manual does not reflect latest changes, especially if we see new version each few days. 
I would play with all menus, to be familiar where certain parameters located.


----------



## garys

I figured as much, I just don't have access to a Hopper for a couple of days.


----------



## 3HaloODST

Wire Nut said:


> Yes... and here's how!
> Menu>Settings>Network Setup>Whole-Home>Change Location Name


This is your answer. Also YELLOW - BLUE - 4 - Change Location Name works.


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> Posted manual does not reflect latest changes, especially if we see new version each few days.
> I would play with all menus, to be familiar where certain parameters located.


Changing the name has not changed since the beginning.

The manuals are a good starting point - and polite answers are available on the forum from people who enjoy helping others out.


----------



## djlong

That did the trick.

I may be able to soon return SOME of the equipment I had installed. I think I was under some misconceptions on how a Joey sees two Hoppers and how one Hopper sees the other (I have a 2H/3J setup).

I'm starting to get into the works here and just waiting for updates. The installer said he was told that I wouldn't need the HIC but I already saw the message on one Joey that the Hopper DOES need it for me to use the Home Media functions on the Joey.

As with any major upgrade, there's going to be a period of time for "dust settling".


----------

